
Reactron – Desktop Applications with React and Electron - alexvcasillas
https://github.com/alexvcasillas/reactron
======
alexvcasillas
Hey #dev folks! I've been working on something to build desktop applications
with @electronjs and @reactjs. I've open sourced it and I would love to hear
some feedback from you! It's called Reactron! All the #reactjs bundling it's
done with @parceljs!

[https://github.com/alexvcasillas/reactron](https://github.com/alexvcasillas/reactron)

